# which oil boiler course



## esox (8 Feb 2011)

hey guys,

plumber friend of mine is looking to do the oil boiler servicing course, I have recommended the metac center, @ €1500 for two days a week for (i think) seven weeks, but he has looked up chevron @ €900 for four days total.

imo the metac  is geared towards a non plumbing back ground to cover all situations.

has anyone done the course with chevron and would you think he would be missing out on somethings?

thanks again


----------



## villa 1 (8 Feb 2011)

From what i've heard I go with metac.
I"d make sure that the people running the course are duly qualified especially if there is any plumbing/heating services to be included.
As a side note, your plumber friend should have done a substantial amount of training on oil firing during his apprenticeship training programme.


----------



## Shane007 (8 Feb 2011)

Definitely go with Metac. Metac is fully equiped to cover most situations, including oil tank storage, breakdowns, etc. From what I hear, Chevron do courses in hotel rooms. Metac course is 2 days per week for 10 weeks. How you can get this amount of info in 4 days and pass is anybody's guess. You will have 10 exams and pass rate is 100%, however, it is open book.

None of the oil boiler courses are geared towards the wet side of the system. It is an oil boiler and oil storage course, certified by Blueflame and based on OFTEC and Building Regulations. Once passed, you will be entitled to register with OFTEC.

Course, I would say is 60% theory (regulations) and 40% practical. A lot of technical books studying is required for the period of the course.


----------



## DGOBS (8 Feb 2011)

Metac is 2 days a week for 5 weeks (10 day course)


----------



## Shane007 (8 Feb 2011)

You are absolutely correct. It's 10 days over 5 weeks. My mix up. I knew there was a 10 in there somewhere! Apologies.


----------



## DGOBS (8 Feb 2011)

Did you do yours there recently ?


----------



## esox (8 Feb 2011)

great stuff, all I needed to know. I would have always recommend metac had a great experiences there bout 3 yrs ago couldn't fault the center. with the Chevron course though just need another prospective.

served my time with the fas plumbing apprenticeship and they do touch on ofb but briefly and not nearly enough, as the chevron course is probably just aimed at the tech books I don't think this is good enough I personally needed to get hands on, problem solve and efficiency test.

much appreciated


----------



## Shane007 (16 Feb 2011)

DGOBS said:


> Did you do yours there recently ?


 
Done it there but not recently. With the infamous Freddie! Spoke to them today, re: 102, but they will not be running the course in the near future. Might just head on up to Belfast. Have you done the course?


----------



## DGOBS (17 Feb 2011)

Really Dominic told me recently they were just about to do it?
No, just chatted with those who had, were in the north CCTS? 

How long ago with Freddie?


----------

